# Quad Passengers



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I found this on Kijiji.ca (Winnipeg). I couldn't imagine riding on it. But it sure is fun to look at. Here's the link if you're interested

http://winnipeg.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAdLargeImage?AdId=207113393&back=-1&ImageIndex=1


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It would be fun to ride as a passenger on trails but not sure I'd like to ride in the mud. Even with that shield, you'd end up looking like a chocolate covered snowman.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I love it!!! lol


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

you would have to kill me to ride that thing


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> It would be fun to ride as a passenger on trails but not sure I'd like to ride in the mud. Even with that shield, you'd end up looking like a chocolate covered snowman.


:haha: Double-dipped:haha:..


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Id ride it. Only you canucks would forget to leave room to attach a cooler and no cup holders!! lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Only w/ a driver that I REEEEEAALLY trusted! Lol


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Now I know what my next project is going to be..... :rockn:

Gotta have one.....


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

I'll drive!!! :bigok:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I want to drive. my kids would love it.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

badazzbrute said:


> Now I know what my next project is going to be..... :rockn:
> 
> Gotta have one.....


 
I'll ride to test it out lol!!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm building one with ski's for the kiddies to ride in winter. Not started yet but will post the progress when I start.


----------

